# Just brought my first proper fish tank!!!!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I've had loads, and still have loads in the loft! But this is a proper one with light and heat and lid and pump etc etc.
Very excited about putting it all together!

That is all...


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

That is all? 

Get up some pics when your done, thats what people come here looking for :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

abadi said:


> That is all?
> 
> Get up some pics when your done, thats what people come here looking for :lol2:


Well its going to take weeks yet mate! 
Need plants, and botttom bits toooo..

Chosen my fish though 
Cant remember their names, the big big show fish, is STUNNING though, a gourmi


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

eeeee! 

and i concur, pics once it's up! :no1:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> Well its going to take weeks yet mate!
> Need plants, and botttom bits toooo..
> 
> Chosen my fish though
> Cant remember their names, the big big show fish, is STUNNING though, a gourmi


Ahh too bad!, how big is it? i mean what size etc?




daftlassieEmma said:


> eeeee!
> 
> and i concur, pics once it's up! :no1:


Agreed :notworthy:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

abadi said:


> Ahh too bad!, how big is it? i mean what size etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its a small one to be honest, will only have a VERY small amount of fish in it


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

stones, water, pump, uv, filter, plants are in!!
2 weeks - test the water - then if ok, FISH!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

photo taken with my phone, so not great


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

why 2 weeks until fish??? the water will test fine as there is no ammonia source. it cant begin to cycle until ammonia is introduced either via fish, feeding the tank as if there are fish in it, or pure ammonia if you can get hold of it. what dimensions is that tank and what fish are you planning on? looks good how you have it set-up :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice setup id be tempted to have a couple of tiger or cherry shrimp in there and a small shoal of microrasbora galaxy .


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

goldie1212 said:


> why 2 weeks until fish??? the water will test fine as there is no ammonia source. it cant begin to cycle until ammonia is introduced either via fish, feeding the tank as if there are fish in it, or pure ammonia if you can get hold of it. what dimensions is that tank and what fish are you planning on? looks good how you have it set-up :2thumb:


thank you, cos the lady told me so... lol:whistling2:
im planning on having 2 little sholes(sp) of (cant remember the name) they are orange red, and stay very small..and silvers ones, AHHH i hate my rubbish memory. and a big blue gourami? (i think thats what it was, which only get s a couple of inches long) as the main ''focus''

its a small tank, but the right size for my annex, its 30L



CPT BJ said:


> Nice setup id be tempted to have a couple of tiger or cherry shrimp in there and a small shoal of *microrasbora galaxy* .


they look very pretty


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure someone will confirm but 30L is barely big enough for a dwarf gourami, never mind "a big blue one" or adding other fish. Sorry to disappoint you. Also that 30L is with the tank just filled with water, adding substrate, filters, decor etc reduces the volume so you've got even less to work with I'm afraid.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

if you are talking about a blue/opeline gourami, they will outgrow your tank. a dwarf may be ok but its a very very small amount of water.

you will not be able to house 2 small schools of any fish in there, it simply isnt enough water volume.

it works out at about 6-7gallons i think. to be honest, you will be hard pushed to house anything in there. maybe a few guppies, or possibly neons. if you put a dwarf gourami in there it will realistically be the only fish. i would say maybe 5 different coloured male fancy guppies would stock it well and would be nice and active.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> I'm sure someone will confirm but 30L is barely big enough for a dwarf gourami, never mind "a big blue one" or adding other fish. Sorry to disappoint you. Also that 30L is with the tank just filled with water, adding substrate, filters, decor etc reduces the volume so you've got even less to work with I'm afraid.


beat me to it


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I recon a pair of Honey gourami would be fine.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> I recon a pair of Honey gourami would be fine.


I don't know anything about those so I googled them and there's talk of a 20 gallon tank for a pair of those which is about 90 litres?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> I don't know anything about those so I googled them and there's talk of a 20 gallon tank for a pair of those which is about 90 litres?


 They only stay around 1.5" so i reckon one would be fine in your tank.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> They only stay around 1.5" so i reckon one would be fine in your tank.


You're getting me confused with the op. Gourami would be snack sized food in my tank


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> You're getting me confused with the op. Gourami would be snack sized food in my tank


 Nah i did mean the OP. why whats in your tank lol.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> Nah i did mean the OP. why whats in your tank lol.


Click the drop down menu in my sig


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> I recon a pair of Honey gourami would be fine.


yea i was told they would be too big, were as the little one ive been advised stays aroudn a couple of inches, and is fine by its self, rather than having to be in a pair.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

I would advise you do a fishless cycle on this tank as adding fish to cycle such a small tank would ultimately end in their demise. 30l is about 7 US gallons (which I tend to work in) and actually would be fine for some nano fish(although it would be a lot more suitable if it were longer). A pair of honey gouramis along with some teeny schoolers like pygmy rasbora and pygmy corydoras would be fine. The only thing I can see as being a problem is the filter flow might be a bit much for gouramis which like the flow a lot calmer.

If it were me I would stock with:

2 Honey gouramis or sparkling gouramis (pair if possible)
6-8 Dwarf/pygmy rasbora
8-10 Pygmy cory (or c.hastatus)
Some red cherry shrimp


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are a few 5-8 gal setups I used to have to show how you can make fish/shrimp work with limited space.

This looks much bigger but was only 7 USGal (about 30L). In the end up before I broke it down it contained 8 Galaxy rasboras (with some fry), 6 chili rasbora, 6 pygmy corys a few male endlers, 8-10 rainbow shrimp, 8-10 tiger shrimp and countless cherry shrimp and trumpet snails.










This one was dedicated to shimp though I did have 8 Galaxy rasboras and 10 pygmy corys in there for a while.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BornSlippy said:


> I would advise you do a fishless cycle on this tank as adding fish to cycle such a small tank would ultimately end in their demise. 30l is about 7 US gallons (which I tend to work in) and actually would be fine for some nano fish(although it would be a lot more suitable if it were longer). A pair of honey gouramis along with some teeny schoolers like pygmy rasbora and pygmy corydoras would be fine. The only thing I can see as being a problem is the filter flow might be a bit much for gouramis which like the flow a lot calmer.
> 
> If it were me I would stock with:
> 
> ...


thankyou 
the two little fish you suggested are the two that were suggested to me, 5 of each where suggested. so 10 in total. + the main big fish..

I was advised against the honey, and advised to get this blue one (forgot the name!)

re the pump, i can choose how popwerful it is, it has a switch on the back.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou
> the two little fish you suggested are the two that were suggested to me, 5 of each where suggested. so 10 in total. + the main big fish..
> 
> I was advised against the honey, and advised to get this blue one (forgot the name!)
> ...


Sounds like a neon blue dwarf gourami. Personally I would go for the honeys or sparklings over these. Tank size wise they don't do very well in smaller ones and can be very shy and jumpy. They are also known for sometimes being aggressive and predating on smaller fish. I have also found them to suffer many health problems, I think this is due to them being so mass produced and overbred. They are one of those fish that can look great one day but be dead the next.

Have you looked into fishless cycling?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BornSlippy said:


> Sounds like a neon blue dwarf gourami. Personally I would go for the honeys or sparklings over these. Tank size wise they don't do very well in smaller ones and can be very shy and jumpy. They are also known for sometimes being aggressive and predating on smaller fish. I have also found them to suffer many health problems, I think this is due to them being so mass produced and overbred. They are one of those fish that can look great one day but be dead the next.
> 
> Have you looked into fishless cycling?


aHA! 
thats them!










I went again today to have a nose, and found a couple of others i liked the look of.

these caught my eyes Endler’s Livebearer, Poecilia sp. ‘Endlers’, Campoma Guppy









Some of the cory;s are great too


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

I have endlers and they work well in nano tanks.


----------



## SeanReptiles (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BornSlippy said:


> I have endlers and they work well in nano tanks.





SeanReptiles said:


> Nice tank!


thankyou


----------

